# سلسلة أقمار أفق الإسرائيلة



## شيراد الجزائر (6 مايو 2008)

*المقال مأخوذ من ويكيبيديا. . .*

*أفق* (_אופק_ بالعبرية) اسم سلسلة من الاقمار الصناعية التي تطلق عن طريق صاروخشافيت الإسرائيلي من قاعدة سلاح الطيران الاسرائيلي في مستوطنةبالماخيم (بالماشيم) جنوبي تل أبيب.

* خط زمني لتجارب اطلاق أقمار "أفق"*


أطلق القمر *أفق 1* في 19 سبتمبر1988 في مدار أقرب نقطة فيه للأرض على بعد 249 كم وأبعد نقطة 1149 كم بإنحناء قدره 142.9 درجة وكان وزنه 155 كيلوغراما وكان من أهم وظائفه اختبار الخلايا الشمسية التي كان يحملها وإجراء تجارب في الإتصالات. 
في 3 أبريل1990 أطلق *أفق 2* في مدار أبعد نقطة فيه عن الأرض 251 كلم وأقرب نقطة 149 كلم بإنحناء قدره 143.2 درجة وذلك لإجرء إختبارات في الإتصالات. 
في 15 سبتمبر 1994 أطلق قمر من ضمن سلسلة "أفق" ولكن العملية كانت فاشلة. 
كل الأقمار التي أطلقت بعد القمر *أفق 3* أي بعد 5 أبريل1995 كانت لغرض التجسس. 
في سنة 1998 باءت محاولة إطلاق *أفق* 4 بالفشل. 
في 28 مايو2002 أطلق *أفق 5* وهو قمر صناعي عسكري لأغراض التجسس يزن 300 كلغ. يدور هذا القمر في مدار أبعد نقطة فيه 774 كلم وأقرب نقطة للأرض 262 بإنحناء قدره 143.5 درجة, ثم تم تصحيح المدار لتصير أبعد نقطة 771 وأقرب نقطة 369 كم. 
في 6 سبتمبر2004 لم تنجح عملية إطلاق *أفق 6*. 
في 11 يونيو2007 أطلقت إسرائيل *أفق 7* للتجسس على إيرانوسوريا.


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (6 مايو 2008)

*أفق 7* هو قمر تجسس إسرائيلي انتجته الصناعات الجوية الإسرائيلية (IAI) وأطلق في 11 يوليو2007 من قاعدة بالماخيم (بالماشيم) الجوية جنوب تل أبيب على متن الصاروخ شافيت.
القمر الصناعي أفق 7 هو أحد سلسلة أقمار أفق الإسرائيلية. ويتحرك هذا القمر البالغ وزنه 300 كجم على ارتفاع ما بين 200 إلى 500 كم عن سطح الأرض. وسينضم هذا القمر إلى سلفه القمر أفق 5 في التجسس على إيرانوسوريا. علماً بأن القمر أفق 6 قد فشلت محاولة إطلاقه سبتمبر 2004.
القمر يمر فوق سوريا وإيران كل 90 دقيقة، وينقل صوراً أكثر دقة من تلك التي يستطيع أن يلتقطها القمر إيروس بي (Eros B) والذي تم إطلاقه في أبريل 2006، علماً بأن هذا الأخير قادر على تصوير أجسام على الأرض قطرها حتى 70 سنتيميتر. القمر إيروس بي مملوك مدنياً لكن جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي يستفيد منه عبر تعاقدات.


----------



## م المصري (7 مايو 2008)

معلومات هامه و مفيده اخي شيراد .... و كم يتملكني الحزن و نحن نفخر بامتلاكنا اقمار للبث للتلفزيوني دونما امتلاك اي قمر للتجسس علي الجاره العدو .......... التي تصور اقمارها كل ما يدور في خلد قادتنا قبل ان تصور ما علي الارض ........ و الحمد لله


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم نحن بحق نمتلك فقط أي أننا لا نصنع . . . 
اليهود فهموا دروس الزمان جيدا . . . 
أما نحن فمنا من لم نتعلم حتى لغة التاريخ . . . فقديما قيل بالفرنسية ما معناه . . . من لم يتقدم تأخــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## مهندس كلش (11 مايو 2008)

م المصري قال:


> معلومات هامه و مفيده اخي شيراد .... و كم يتملكني الحزن و نحن نفخر بامتلاكنا اقمار للبث للتلفزيوني دونما امتلاك اي قمر للتجسس علي الجاره العدو .......... التي تصور اقمارها كل ما يدور في خلد قادتنا قبل ان تصور ما علي الارض ........ و الحمد لله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,

يبدوا ان الأقمار الإسرائيليه ليست للتجسس على مافي خلد القادة بل لبرمجة مايستجد من توجيهات جديده فيها , لكن قل انها لمراقبة من يحاول يلوي ذنبه مثل إيران وسوريا خلاف البرمجة الدورية .

ولك شكري


----------



## ادور (17 مايو 2008)

مشكوررررررررر لك هذا مهم منك


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 يونيو 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## حازم نجم (4 يونيو 2008)

يارب يسقطوا كلهم على راس امريكا ومن عاونها


----------



## حازم نجم (4 يونيو 2008)

واسرائيل كمان


----------

